# The Future of Human Growth And Development!



## Zaedrin (Aug 22, 2010)

An astounding new revelation!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qzzqx_b1SSc


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 23, 2010)

I am seriously disappointed. I was hoping for an actual article.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 23, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I am seriously disappointed. *I was hoping for an actual article.*


 
I was, too.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 23, 2010)

Ugh, likewise.  Link fail.  Thread fail.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I am seriously disappointed. I was hoping for an actual article.


 
Likewise.


----------

